# coasters



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy do you sale Coasters to fit the AFAW beach, and HDX?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've got some coasters coming for the Beach (20.00). The stainless AFAW coasters will not fit the HDX butt, I can get some plastic ones from breakawat that will though.

Tommy


----------

